# Help with Asurion Insurance



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

How exactly does the Asurion insurance work? When I bought my Galaxy Nexus I purchase Asurion insurance for it. Does that insurance cover any phone I have? If my phone is stolen how can they actually know what phone it was and not a Galaxy SIII, if I'm I can't send mine back since it is stolen?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You buy the insurance for a specific phone, it does not just cover all phones on your plan unless you buy it for each phone. Since its through Verizon, the do know what phone its for, so you can't have your phone stolen and receive whatever phone you want...


----------

